# Speaker Size



## madaltima94 (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a 94 altima gxe and wanted to know what are the size speakers for the front and the back?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

they are 5x7's in the front and 6x9's in the back.


----------



## madaltima94 (Jul 17, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> they are 5x7's in the front and 6x9's in the back.



they dont look like 6x9 in the back...


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Mine look more like 6x9's up front with 6.5's in the rear. Mine is also a 94 GXE.
I'm going to check for sure tomorrow; I need to throw some sound in there ASAP.


----------



## madaltima94 (Jul 17, 2005)

WhiteFox said:


> Mine look more like 6x9's up front with 6.5's in the rear. Mine is also a 94 GXE.
> I'm going to check for sure tomorrow; I need to throw some sound in there ASAP.



I checked this afternoon and u are right there 6.5 in the back....thanks!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

madaltima94 said:


> I checked this afternoon and u are right there 6.5 in the back....thanks!


sorry, i didn't see GXE, i've got a GLE so they're different.


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

have any of u guys been able to take the rear speakers out of the back without havin to rip out the shelf...cos im struglin to get mine outta the rear....an bout the speakers madaltima94 i highly recomend 6" splits in the front thats all im runnin at the moment till i get my subs cos the stockies suck an sounds pretty good


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah they are 5x7's front 6 1/2's in the back. i recomend a good coaxle in the back and do a 6 1/2 component up front.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Bluebird SSS said:


> have any of u guys been able to take the rear speakers out of the back without havin to rip out the shelf...cos im struglin to get mine outta the rear....an bout the speakers madaltima94 i highly recomend 6" splits in the front thats all im runnin at the moment till i get my subs cos the stockies suck an sounds pretty good


i don't think you can get the speakers out without taking out the back shelf. you either have to take out the back seat, pop the shelf out, and then take out the speakers, or asleep says you can just pop the christmas tree clips from underside of the shelf from inside the trunk and it will come out like that.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, my mistake. Indeed they're 5x7's up front. 
That rear deck is a pain in the mf'in ass. I had to unscrew the speaker screws with a ratchet attached to a screwdriver head. Not only that, I had to cut the slots on the speaker to get them to fit. 
My stupidity to think it was going to be a quick easy job  . HAH. 

BTW, they're Sony X-plod.. :thumbdwn: I was going to go with some Alpine type s.. but damn I'm not that rich yet lol. Also, they were the only ones I could find in the right size.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

WhiteFox said:


> BTW, they're Sony X-plod.. :thumbdwn:


i love my X-plod


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

For some strange ass reason my car has 5x7s in the back as well the person who I bought the car from as the speaker overlapping with the rear deck.

My rear speakers are not that hard to remove though. Probably because of what said above.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

it is a simple process to remove a rear deck. i do it all day everyday, and the type s are not that expensive. i have a set of type r components. and :thumbdwn: with x-plod. no offense sony just went to shit once they brought out x-plod and went to wal mart.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm a Pioneer man myself.. but really now, these X-plod's are not bad one bit.. even for their small size, they have quite a good sound range to them. I'm happy.. impressed even. :thumbup: (Can't argue with a sub-$100 speaker setup!)


----------

